# Air Ratchet Help



## kry226 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have an Ingersoll Rand 107G 3/8" drive air ratchet that is frozen.  When I pull the trigger, all I get is a reduced flow of compressed air out of the vents on the handle but no operation of the drive.  It doesn't even look like it's attempting to turn, regardless of what direction I have selected.

1.)  What's wrong?  Did it rust internally? I do occasionally lube it.
2.)  Is there anything I can do as a home remedy to fix it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 23, 2009)

Does yours use the slide pin to select the direction? Is it possible that you're simply not pressing it all the way in? How old is it?

Do you run water separators/regulators in your air line?


----------



## kry226 (Jul 23, 2009)

Mine is about five years old and has the selector that you turn on the back of the ratchet head, just like your standard ratchet.  I tried working it as far as I could in both directions with nothing to show for it.

My compressor is just 150 psi 25 gal oil sump Craftsman.  No water separator and no regulator other than the hose pressure regulator on the compressor itself.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 23, 2009)

try putting the 3/8 square into a vice and torque it by hand and see if you can get it unfrozen.  More than likely it's gummed up from moisture.   If it does break free, give it a shot of oil and run it in both directions to lube it back up!   I always give my air tools a shot of oil before using...and then after as well.  Course i can't remember the last time I've used air tools but they still work when I do need em!


----------



## kry226 (Jul 23, 2009)

I appreciate the help fellas.  I should have been more clear.  The drive itself is not frozen.  By this, I mean I can use it like a normal non-air ratchet.  I can change directions and ratchet it either way.  However, when I hook it to the hose, nada.  No workie.

I am thinkin' this thing's done for, but I just used it last month.


----------



## slawdawg69 (Jul 23, 2009)

*maybe this can help you*

does your ratchet have an air adjustment on the side with the trigger , it may look like a brass screw it might be turned so that it will not work if yours has such a thing ours at work do but they are 1/4" drive .If not you may have to take the air motor apart and degrease the vanes and check bearings in it they are  small so be careful not to lose them.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jul 23, 2009)

The Vanes in the handle have probably broke, This happens quit often, you can search online with the model number and probably find new ones


----------



## Mr. Jimmy (Jul 23, 2009)

Try spraying some PB Blaster in it before taking apart and let it set overnight.  As said before, the vanes are probably froze up.


----------



## kry226 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks, guys.  I'll work it over and let you know how I fair.  We're off for some camping on Tybee Island this morning, so no pneumatic headaches until Monday.


----------



## slawdawg69 (Jul 25, 2009)

and as always i forgot another very important thing you can check before messin with the vanes . Look at the little planetary gears when you first take it apart the little gears teeth will break and bind up but never fear rebuild kits can be found with all of that stuff in it but I am not sure where to get them . Good luck .


----------



## kry226 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm sure I could find a rebuild kit off the IR website.  Thanks again for all the help.  I'll let you know how it goes when I get a chance to tear into it.


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 29, 2009)

killitgrillit said:


> The Vanes in the handle have probably broke, This happens quit often, you can search online with the model number and probably find new ones



Killitgrillit is right we work with these every night and the vanes wear out and break over time. Take it apart and check them.


----------



## kry226 (Jul 30, 2009)

Again, thanks.  I have assessed the situation and I don't believe I have the tools available to pull this thing apart.

Looks like I need a vice to secure the body while I try to crank the large coupling nut.  FAIL.

No wrench big enough to turn the coupling nut.  FAIL.

The exploded diagram states I need a spline wrench to pull the internal gear.  FAIL.

Running out of options here, but still looking.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Jul 31, 2009)

kry226 said:


> Again, thanks.  I have assessed the situation and I don't believe I have the tools available to pull this thing apart.
> 
> Looks like I need a vice to secure the body while I try to crank the large coupling nut.  FAIL.
> 
> ...



Just buy you a new one. Or hope on Craigslist and find a used one.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 31, 2009)

kry226 said:


> Again, thanks.  I have assessed the situation and I don't believe I have the tools available to pull this thing apart.
> 
> Looks like I need a vice to secure the body while I try to crank the large coupling nut.  FAIL.
> 
> ...


Looks like a perfectly good excuse to equip your shop with such tools.  ANY excuse to get more tools is a good excuse to get more tools.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jul 31, 2009)

*Protect Your Pneumatic Tools.....*



kry226 said:


> I have an Ingersoll Rand 107G 3/8" drive air ratchet that is frozen.  When I pull the trigger, all I get is a reduced flow of compressed air out of the vents on the handle but no operation of the drive.  It doesn't even look like it's attempting to turn, regardless of what direction I have selected.
> 
> 1.)  What's wrong?  Did it rust internally? I do occasionally lube it.
> 2.)  Is there anything I can do as a home remedy to fix it?
> ...



I've read thru this thread and it appears you'll need to replace your air ratchet or have it repaired at a shop.

You're buying 'quality' tools, but you're not taking the needed precautions to protect them and maximize their life span. With proper care and maintenance, I've still got many of the pneumatic air tools I started with in the early '70s. Here are a few suggestions to extend the 'life span' of your 'air tools'.

I suggest you put a 'water trap/filter' near the output of your compressor to minimize moisture/condensation in your air lines. This will be enough protection for most common air usage like filling tires or operating air guns. If you do much painting with your compressor, add a second 'water trap/filter & regulator' just before your airline to your paint gun. Most paint guns shouldn't be operated with more than 40-50 psi.

To protect your 'air tools', put a combination water trap/regulator/oiler on the end of a work bench or wall near where you use most of your 'air tools'. ALWAYS operate your 'air tools' off of this unit when possible.

Moisture and condensation accumulating in your compressor air tank and lines are one of the biggest 'hazards' for most air tools. If moisture is left inside of 'air tools' when they are put up, it will cause corrosion of the vanes and bearings within the tool. As someone else mentioned YOU SHOULD ALWAYS ADD A SQUIRT OF OIL TO YOUR AIR TOOL BEFORE AND AFTER USING IT to protect the mechanisms inside. 

Out of curiosity, how often to you drain your air tank of condensation/water build up? Hopefully, at least once a week, or immediately AFTER EXTENDED USE in humid weather conditions. This can be even MORE IMPORTANT with one of the 'oil-free' design type air compressors.

Hope this helps you in the future.


----------



## kry226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> Just buy you a new one. Or hope on Craigslist and find a used one.



That's what I was trying to avoid.



bassboy1 said:


> Looks like a perfectly good excuse to equip your shop with such tools.  ANY excuse to get more tools is a good excuse to get more tools.


Always looking for an excuse to buy more tools.  But every extra dollar is being saved for a down payment on some land right now.



Slug-Gunner said:


> I've read thru this thread and it appears you'll need to replace your air ratchet or have it repaired at a shop.
> 
> You're buying 'quality' tools, but you're not taking the needed precautions to protect them and maximize their life span. With proper care and maintenance, I've still got many of the pneumatic air tools I started with in the early '70s. Here are a few suggestions to extend the 'life span' of your 'air tools'.
> 
> ...



I appreciate your comments.  I drain my tank after every use, so no moisture accumulates, except for what gets squeezed out of the air that gets compressed when I turn it on to use it..

My gut feeling is that the ratchet isn't broken, per se.  I just feel it has enough corrosion on the vanes/gears to keep it from working.  I could be completely wrong here, but that's what my gut says.

Thanks again for all the help, guys.  Hopefully I can get this thing broken down and at least confirm one way or the other.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jul 31, 2009)

kry226 said:


> My gut feeling is that the ratchet isn't broken, per se.  I just feel it has enough corrosion on the vanes/gears to keep it from working.  I could be completely wrong here, but that's what my gut says.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help, guys.  Hopefully I can get this thing broken down and at least confirm one way or the other.



I suspect you're right about the corrosion, I had a die grinder act like your ratchet and I took it apart and the vanes were stuck. Cleaned it, lubed it up and it worked a few more years.

You could probably use a pipe wrench to take it apart but it will bugger it up and you really need a vise to hold it. A monster adjustable wrench and vise may be in your future.  

Do you use your air ratchet to break bolts loose or just spin them out? If you aren't looking for a knuckle buster I've got a Snap-On I can let you have right. If you need a knuckle buster I think I have an extra one of those too but for a little more $.


----------



## jman9977 (Jul 31, 2009)

The use of a good quality air tool oil helps reduce moisture / corrosion build up in the tools pulse keeps it lubricated.


----------



## kry226 (Aug 1, 2009)

Backlasher82 said:


> I suspect you're right about the corrosion, I had a die grinder act like your ratchet and I took it apart and the vanes were stuck. Cleaned it, lubed it up and it worked a few more years.
> 
> You could probably use a pipe wrench to take it apart but it will bugger it up and you really need a vise to hold it. A monster adjustable wrench and vise may be in your future.
> 
> Do you use your air ratchet to break bolts loose or just spin them out? If you aren't looking for a knuckle buster I've got a Snap-On I can let you have right. If you need a knuckle buster I think I have an extra one of those too but for a little more $.



I appreciate the offer, but I really think I can get this one working... as soon as I find a big enough wrench.  



jman9977 said:


> The use of a good quality air tool oil helps reduce moisture / corrosion build up in the tools pulse keeps it lubricated.


Yes, I know that, brother.  I do lube it, although obviously not enough.  From now on, my tools will get the lube just for looking at me funny.


----------



## chadf (Aug 1, 2009)

transmission fluid for your car or truck is great lube for airtools! All I've ever used and haven't ever kill one yet!


----------



## chadf (Aug 1, 2009)

one last thing to try, fill the ratchet up with lube of choice.
Fill from where the air enters with the ratchet up side down, once it fills up then, hold the trigger and try to pure more oil in(fill it till it runs out from everywhere). Then let sit over night, that just might free it up.....


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Aug 1, 2009)

*Try "Marvel Mystery Oil".....*



chadf said:


> one last thing to try, fill the ratchet up with lube of choice.
> Fill from where the air enters with the ratchet up side down, once it fills up then, hold the trigger and try to pure more oil in(fill it till it runs out from everywhere). Then let sit over night, that just might free it up.....




Try "Marvel Mystery Oil" and use as suggested above.... they also make an "Air Tool Oil" too. I buy it in half-gallon cans and transfer it to my 'squirt-gun' oiler for my tools, plus run it in my air line 'oiler' unit too. I've been using it for almost 30 years now and it's worked great for me - used for 'professional use' most of that time.


----------

